# Paint rack system



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Found this while surfing youtube


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks pretty cool. Odd that they did not have a web address or contact info at the end if the video.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Lambrecht said:


> Looks pretty cool. Odd that they did not have a web address or contact info at the end if the video.


My thoughts too 
http://doorrackpainter.com/


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I do not like how the doors are supported right at an edge and would cause a visible mark. Plus, can you imagine trying to flip solid core doors around like that without being able to grab on side of the door? No thanks.

Door cleats and spray doors upright. Cabinet doors get sprayed flat and racked.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I watched that as well yesterday, and while it would probably be alright for interior doors for cabinets or other ff work its a no go.


----------

